# Dry skin on elbows



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I would try coconut oil.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll give coconut oil a try, Doug. Thanks for the help


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

I've always just used anti-bacterial cream on Oatmeal's elbows, just for soothing more than anything incase it gets too try and starts to crack. I guess like Polysporin for us?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, siulongluiy


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Could it be from lying down on a hard surface.....tile floor, cement patio?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

murphy1 said:


> Could it be from lying down on a hard surface.....tile floor, cement patio?


Yes that's what it is I think. He likes to lay on the tile floor or on the cement outside. Even tho he has a bed to use haha


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just put a little vaseline or moisturizer on the spot......it'll be fine


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

There is a product called solv-a-Ker (formally known as Ker-a-solv) that is for hyperkeratosis , works great!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Melfice said:


> Rusty is 2 years old, and he has never had any dry skin on the elbow area. I know it's pretty common for dogs, but Rusty now has a patch of dry skin on his elbow
> 
> Only one side so far, and is there any way to help the skin heal...and maybe regrow the lost fur?
> 
> Any information and tips will be helpful indeed


A bit late replying but i think you will find it is the same most get from laying on hard floors/decking if it is it will be right on the joint and will appear on the side they lay on the most it will start small and maybe get about 1cm to 2 cm round kinda skin color but can dry out and crack sometimes so a little cream to help keep it soft is a good idea. my older golden who is 6 has it on both elbows. just because she wont lay on her bed (and she has 3 dotted around the house) if you like i can take a pic of mine and you can see if it looks the same


----------

